# Driver Support even worse now



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

What is going on? Now they are saying that they can't mark packages. Several of us have experienced this. I had a bad gate code but wasn't close enough to mark it access problem. Support said they can no longer mark packages? Then why are we supposed to call? Becoming more of a joke every day! I get blamed for not attempting to make a delivery because of this.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

With all the deact's going on they are going to run through more drivers at a faster rate than Lyft/Uber. 

Looks like I have to get a diff phone.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

90 million Prime Subscribers and how many do Flex? They could lose 20-40 million customers just because of how stupid they are with the Flex program.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> What is going on? Now they are saying that they can't mark packages. Several of us have experienced this. I had a bad gate code but wasn't close enough to mark it access problem. Support said they can no longer mark packages? Then why are we supposed to call? Becoming more of a joke every day! I get blamed for not attempting to make a delivery because of this.


Call the 877 number instead of through the app.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

At the risk of sounding ignorant what is the number or where would I find it


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> At the risk of sounding ignorant what is the number or where would I find it


It's 1-800-FIX-FLEX. They solve all problems and even provide emergency roadside assistance!

Actually I think it's the same number that gets dialed through the app. They only have one centralized driver support network.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you Rozz! Somebody here at our warehouse mentioned the roadside assistance I thought they didn't even have that. Good to know


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Hang up, try again... maybe the next support rep will be better...

Flex driver support: 877-472-7562


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> 90 million Prime Subscribers and how many do Flex? They could lose 20-40 million customers just because of how stupid they are with the Flex program.


Flex is an alternate method to their white van DAs and anyone operating under the impression that Flex is cheaper for Amazon than the real DAs is sorely mistaken. They are better trained, better equipped and can deliver more than we do. Flex is there to pick the slack for vans and are easier and quicker to mobilize in unforseen circumstances (a weak point at best.)


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> Flex is an alternate method to their white van DAs and anyone operating under the impression that Flex is cheaper for Amazon than the real DAs is sorely mistaken.


I heard it direct from the upper managers of a couple different stations. Flex is cheaper for Amazon. Say a $54 3 hr flex block with 30 packages. It cost Amazon less than $2 for each package delivered. If a logistics company can profit from less than $2/pkg delivered, they will have all the routes they want from Amazon. That's why bids from logistics companies are all over $2/pkg delivered for their routes.



> They are better trained, better equipped and can deliver more than we do.


DAs are better trained is because more experience flex drivers wouldn't want to "train" new drivers because that would be training the competition. I've seen DAs that are 2-3 routes into their employment, already "training" new DAs. I wouldn't want DAs with bad habits training new DAs. I've also seen numerous DAs that do not know how to properly pack and organize their vans. The DAs for a specific logistics company tend to work as a team. Flex drivers don't. It's every person for themselves and rightly so. Granted the DA's Zebra TC56 rabbits are better suited for scanning and much better battery life than most phones, they are industrial smartphones.



> Flex is there to pick the slack for vans and are easier and quicker to mobilize in unforseen circumstances (a weak point at best.)


Flex delivers same day packages at night whereas vans do not. Flex is not there to pick up the slack but as supplement to the vans. Flex delivers most of the vans' undeliverables. Some van's returns are re-sorted into the morning van routes otherwise they were delivered by flex drivers the night before.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> Flex is an alternate method to their white van DAs and anyone operating under the impression that Flex is cheaper for Amazon than the real DAs is sorely mistaken. They are better trained, better equipped and can deliver more than we do. Flex is there to pick the slack for vans and are easier and quicker to mobilize in unforseen circumstances (a weak point at best.)


This is just straight up false. Vans are more expensive then Flex. They also have insanely high turnover. There are Flex drivers that have been delivering here for 2 years, the longest I've seen a van driver last is about 6 months.


----------

